# K-27 Tender Fix



## jlyans (Jan 2, 2008)

My K-27 arrived with the tender shell separated from the frame.  All three posts were broken off where they met the tender floor.  It looked to me like that was a potential weak point so I didn't even bother to call Bachmann.  I removed, (unscrewed),  the posts from the upper shell and glued them into their exact spots on the floor. Then I ran a small drill bit down from the upper end of the studs all the way through to the bottom of the floor.  Then I ran a screw up into the post from the bottom.  Now it is way studier than it ever was before and I'm not afraid to pick up the tender by the body. Even if the posts were not broken I think it would be a good idea to run the screws up into the posts from the bottom.  The only one of the three screws that are visible is the one in the rear. The other two are hidden underneath the front body bolster. Not 100% factory now but I plan on doing other modifications anyway.


----------



## Dave Crocker (Jan 2, 2008)

Better safe than sorry, I have a heavy 4" speaker in there as well so I might look into that as well


----------

